# New Ambit owner.. Importing gpx files



## MikekiM (Mar 16, 2014)

Long time Suunto owner.. I have a few Core's. Just purchased an Ambit which hasn't arrived yet and I am trying to get up to speed on importing gpx files so I can have my favorite trails in the Ambit, with waypoints.

I am looking for a source of trail maps for state and National parks. I have used gpsbasecamp.com to export gpx files, but they don't typically include the waypoints and my attempts to import them to Movescount fail. MovesCount reports that it can't import the files.

Is there a source for gpx files of the state and National Parks, that have the actual trails with waypoints? If not, how do others create maps of trails with waypoints so you have them in advance of a trek? Movescount can help create the map, but you can't identify actual trails in order to create accurate waypoints?

Once you have the proper gpx file, how do you import it into Movescount? Does the Ambit have to be connected or are there some other prerequisite for the gpx files so that Movescount will allow importing?

I've exported gpx files from connect.garmin.com but can't import them. Also exported from gpsbasecamp.com and those don't import either. 

I know I will need moveslink to get the trails out to the Ambit, but that's step two and I am not even getting started with step one!!

I have been lurking here for ages. Glad to be aboard.

Are there any other recommended sites to visit regarding these and other Ambit topics? YouTube is weak at best.

Thanks!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

What often helps is taking a file you have and running it through the "convert" tool found on gpsies.com (either re-converting as gpx or changing to kml format).


----------



## MikekiM (Mar 16, 2014)

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> What often helps is taking a file you have and running it through the "convert" tool found on gpsies.com (either re-converting as gpx or changing to kml format).


Thanks... converting it got past the error message. However the import bring over only a single point on the map, not the desired track.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

MikekiM said:


> Long time Suunto owner.. I have a few Core's. Just purchased an Ambit which hasn't arrived yet and I am trying to get up to speed on importing gpx files so I can have my favorite trails in the Ambit, with waypoints.
> 
> I am looking for a source of trail maps for state and National parks. I have used gpsbasecamp.com to export gpx files, but they don't typically include the waypoints and my attempts to import them to Movescount fail. MovesCount reports that it can't import the files.
> 
> ...


A good place to get routes is the Garmin site. I you have or create a Garmin account you can download either a kml or gpx file directly. Both work well for me in Movescount. I draw my routes in Trimble and download for use in the Ambit. I find this quite useful.


----------



## mrtv2dk (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been trying to import routes WITH waypoints as well but no luck. Tried a lot of formats and finally I found this "sad" post :-( 
Very very annoying

Question
Import waypoints to movescount / ambit


I've got a whole set of waypoints that I would like to import to the AMBIT. I have them in either GPX or KMZ files, with no route data.
Is there any way I can import the waypoints?
I have imported routes (exported from google earth as KML, then imported in movescount's routeplanner) and that works fine.
But I cannot find an option for waypoints. I do not want to enter all waypoints manually on moverscount now!
Cheers


Gregor
Gender: Male
asked 1 year, 7 months ago
flight9774Melbourne
on Suunto Ambit Black

Answer this question
1 answer
Currently you cannot import waypoints (POIs), only routes can be imported. Waypoints can be created directly in Movescount then transferred to the Ambit.
TOP 10 CONTRIBUTOR
answered 1 year, 6 months ago
Derek_from_Suunto


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

mrtv2dk said:


> I've been trying to import routes WITH waypoints as well but no luck. Tried a lot of formats and finally I found this "sad" post :-(
> Very very annoying
> 
> Question
> ...


You are correct, I have found no way to import waypoints but realistically, I like to place these myself. I will import the route and then place waypoints at critical junctions or places. With the way the Ambit works, I would find it impractical to have too many waypoints. I do a lot of off trail travel and find positioning my own waypoints useful and helpful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtv2dk (Dec 22, 2013)

When editing the route you can click on it to and create your waypoints. See this video - older design back then by same concept 



. If you can't click on the route, maybe try a different browser. Let me know if you do not succeed

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

